# Acadiana



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Anybody know exactly where they'll have each venue Sat?


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Open is at Chein Noir grounds in Whiteville, derby and Q will likely be at the same place and the Am will be at Frenchy's in Washington. See you there heading that way shortly. Do you need directions?


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

keep us updated. thanks Go Chopper Pups


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Come on Bobby n Cody!!! Bring some of those Am points home!!!


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Heard the open was a quad with most of the dogs doing the test (in some form) early!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anything on the Qualifying ?Callbacks or placements...?


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Marshall stone and Hannah won the qual. Moody second Edwards third and Brasseaux 4th


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Chuck....Congrats placements and Jams.Wish I was there....


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Way to go Marshall !


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*37 to the land blind in the Open.

All I know Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

open callbacks
1 3 4 5 8 11 12 13 14 17 19 20 21 22 25 26 30 31 33 34 35 37 39 41 42 44 47 51 52 53 56 58 62 65 67 68 69


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Chuck McCall said:


> Marshall stone and Hannah won the qual.


Congrats to Marshall and Hannah!!!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

A huge congrats on QAA Farmer and Charlie Moody. Way to go Mark Medford.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Congrats Marshall and sweet lil Hannah.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Dry pop, double blind in The Open. Mound to the left of the mat that the handlers can handle from after the dogs cross the 1st ditchlike piece of water. There's a 2nd ditchlike piece of water another 50 yards en route to both blinds. Shorter of the 2 blinds was on the left. One a lil further to the right is *tough*. It's right against an old fence row (No, there's no fence there, obviously.). Tough test for sure.

Started with #33.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

1st Series in the derby. Memory bird on the right thrown right to left (Slight angled back.). Flyer on the left thrown left to right.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

#6 Scratched in The Derby. All but #7 back to the 2nd. 

Watermarks in the 2nd. Right hand memory bird thrown left to right into a lil brush pile on the water edge. Left hand go bird thrown left to right. Test dog just ran.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks to the 3rd in The Derby.

2-4 & 8-14.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yay Charlie,Farmer,and Mark ! Buster sends kudos to his bubba


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Marshall and Hannah!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Callbacks to The 3rd in The Open. 

1, 3, 4, 11, 17, 19, 22, 30, 37, 42, 44, 47, 53, 56, 58, 65, 67, & 69.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Waterblind @ The Open is run from the mound that was to the left of the mat from the double land blind. It crosses both ditchlike pieces of water, catch a piece of a pond, hit land for about 40-60 yards (Pure guess.), hit another pond, cross that and another 60-80 yards (Pure guess.) to the blind. 

There's 18 back in The Am to the 2nd. Don't have numbers.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Scrapping the blind in The Open.

I'm headed back to The Derby.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

All 10 back to The 4th in The Derby.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Test dog for The Open @ 7:30 in the morning.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wide open double. Memory bird thrown left to right from the left. Go bird left to right on the right. Memory bird dogs hit a piece of water, then an island, water, and then push about 60-80 yards up on the other side. Go bird hits water and bird is thrown on a mound.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Derby Results:

1st: #8

2nd: #11

3rd: #9

4th: #13

RJ: #14

Jams: 2, 3, 10, & 12.

Congrats all.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any jams in the Q


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Brent McDowell & Rex(#10 Knob Creek's Rough Rider) on y'alls Derby Jam!!! It was Brent's first time stepping to the mat at a FT, but something tells me it won't be his last.:razz:

Tim


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

No, Rex and I are dancing again next weekend in GA shooting for finishes AND points next time.  We had a great time, great weather, great tests, and great judges. I think it's time for some handler training time down at Twin Oaks! To say we did it the hard way today is perhaps the understatement of the year...

Congrats to Tim Milligan, Bobby Lane, and Linda Bogusky for their placements today, and thanks to the guys from Acadiana for putting on a great derby.


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Congrats to Marshall and Hannah!!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Chuck McCall said:


> Marshall stone and Hannah won the qual. Moody second Edwards third and Brasseaux 4th


 
Way to go Marshall and Hannah !! Good job!


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

18 back to the land blind in the am-Think these are the callbacks:

1 2 3 6 8 9 11 15 18 19 21 24 26 38 45 47 48 50 

Judges scrapped the 1st land blind & they will try again at 7:30 am


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1st: #8
> 
> ...


Congratz to Mike Westfall and Tim Milligan on Sadie's 2nd in the derby!!! Way to go Sadie!!!!!

Aaron


----------



## Tal Cowan (Jun 15, 2010)

You da man, Tim.....Who Dat!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Kudos to Tim--Derby 1st & 2nd!!


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Am 4th series callbacks: 1 2 3 9 11 15 18 24 454748 50


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Huge congrats to Hannah, Marshall and Kay Stone on the QUAL WIN!!!!!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Tim Milligan, Steve Penny, and Push on the DERBY WIN!! 17 Points!!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATS to Rickey, Bee & Gem on winning the Open!!

Also CONGRATS to Tim, Steve & Push!!! And Marshall & Hannah for winning the Qual!!!

Way to go !!!!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone have other Qual & Open placements?


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Open
1-gem Ricky Edge
2-Merle Farmer
3-moose Smith
4-Brutus brasseaux
Rj- Cody smith
And a whole lot of jams


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job Merle (New FC.), Moose (Mr. Mark.) & Brutus (Ryan.). 

Thanks for posting the results. Congrats to the others who placed.


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus (Aug 18, 2009)

Marshall Stone, Steve Penny, Rickey Edge Congats to all of you, great folks !

..Jimmy


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Does that title Merle? 

Mike


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Am results:
Tia caire first
? Stupka second
Sweet bogusky third
Gracie mcclure fourth
Ali lane rj


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

mikebeadle said:


> Does that title Merle?
> 
> Mike


Yes sir it does. FC Merle.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Tia/Mrs. Suzan, Gracie/Mrs. Sylvia, & Ali/Mr. Bobby.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

way to go Brutus congrats Ken and Ryan


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Ricky and Gem, Suzan and Tia, Marshall and Hannah, Steve and Push, and all the others who placed.

Had a good time at my brief appearance in cajun country.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all placements and JAMS !


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

bfarmer said:


> Huge congrats to Hannah, Marshall and Kay Stone on the QUAL WIN!!!!!


Thanks Bobby, Finally got to run a qual that Milligan wasn't in... It's amazing what 2 days of training with Tim last summer did for us..... Thanks Tim!!!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

bfarmer said:


> Congrats to Tim Milligan, Steve Penny, and Push on the DERBY WIN!! 17 Points!!


Also to Tim , Mike and Sadie on the second!!!


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

A big congratulations to Gem and Rickey!!! We knew you could do it!

From your Mom,
FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC-MHR-MPR Jazztime Albertawind v Pekisko and ALL the
Jazztime Crew


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> 1 point shy if my math is correct.
> 
> 1 1st
> 
> ...


What does 5 + 3 + 1 + 1 equal?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Suzan Caire/Tia and Wayne Stupka for their Blue and Red in the Am and to Ken Barton/Brutus for the Open 4th!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> What does 5 + 3 (2) + 1 + 1 equal?


Thank you. I thought he was a FC but was talked out of it (You'll notice the edit to your quote. Now you see where the 9 came from?) 

My apologies/congrats to Mr. Keith & of course FC Merle.


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

any idea which dog wayne got 2nd with


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

Melanie Foster said:


> What does 5 + 3 + 1 + 1 equal?


Does anyone have a calculator? The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

I think Wayne placed with Misty.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all the folks that placed down in Cajun Country!!!!

Aaron*


----------

